# U.K. GROUP.  IMPORTANT!  PLEASE READ!



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello folks.   Recently I have seen posts and have been asked questions about posting links.  I have had confirmation of my interpretation of the "rules".  Please allow me to ramble on a bit.  I see us as a "Family".  I don't want the "family" to get a bad reputation and I don't want any member of the family to get a bad reputation and or to be banned or sanctions placed on them.  Been there, done that.  I will NEVER become a post Nazi!  I will give up Group Lead first.  BUT, the site has rules and we MUST follow those rules.  

To be perfectly honest sometimes we "push" and "bend" the rules and that's fine with me so long as we use caution and we don't cross the line.  If an outsider would read some of our banter it could be deemed inappropriate.  Many of us have met and we know in what spirit the jibes were meant.  The Moderators and Admin team seem to let us get on with running our own Group.  That's the way I would like it to stay.

I hope you folks understand, not trying to be a hard a**.  I just want to protect the Group and EVERY individual member of the Group.  I don't want to change how OUR Group functions.  I think it is GREAT fun!  That's what keeps me interested.  You folks are the BEST and I have a Great time helping folks and poking fun now and then.

Below is my explanation of the link rule that has been cleared by Admin..  The only thing I would add is Google.  Instead of posting a Google link, just tell folks what to put into a Google search.  In other words tell folks to Google" fried green tomatoes" for instance.

.

"Jeff runs this site as part of his business.  If folks have free advertising on this site then it makes it hard to entice folks to become paid sponsors of the site.  For that reason links are usually frowned on and would be deleted.  It is my understanding that *IF* posting a link is the only way to offer help to a member then the link will usually be allowed.  *IF* you can retype a recipe then the link to that recipe would not be allowed.  Giving the name of a business would be allowed to help a member but posting a link to their website *would not be allowed*.  I think the Mods and Admin do a fine job and I believe they judge each post on its’ content.  I also believe that they understand that finding some things here in the U.K. can be difficult and they take that into consideration.  SO if you can offer help WITHOUT posting a link, then please do so."

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Danny. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Danny, thanks for the heads up! 

Don't think I have infringed on any rules, but if I have please let me know.

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello folks.  I didn't mean to tell folks what they couldn't post.  I really want folks to better understand what they COULD post.  The "rule" is not totally clear.  I had to get explanation from Admin just what was and was not allowed.  So, if you need to post a link to offer help or provide info like where to find a barrel in your area then go for it.  That is allowed.  We are all good my friends.  Unless anyone has a question, I'll not 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.   Enough said. I just wanted to provide info.  Please remember to continue having fun.  We are a pretty informal Group and I hope it will stay that way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 13, 2014)

Cheers Danny, Exactly what  Smokin Monkey says

Regards N Stuff


----------



## markuk (Nov 14, 2014)

Hope I'm behaving myself too :)


----------



## smokewood (Nov 14, 2014)

This feels a bit like when a policeman knocks on your door...... you are automatically looking for an alibi, or an excuse why "it couldn't possibly be me officer", or is it just me who does that !


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

No, this is not the Poice, it's Danny The Texas Ranger! :police2:


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

Me... I was just born a rebel


----------

